# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  الصورة الحقيقية لصحافةا لجلافيط

## محمد عامر بشير

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووية يا عمك 

*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*دي طبعة متين والله لازم تنزلوها للتسويق
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*وجبة سمك بس
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

وجبة سمك بس




الظاهر الراجل بطينى
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هههههههههههههه
ابداع والله 
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوالشوش2
					

دي طبعة متين والله لازم تنزلوها للتسويق




مافى مانع بس دايرين ممولين 

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ياحبيبنا دس المقر بتاع الصحيفة من الرجرجة والدهماء , مايعتدو عليها .
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb7  6918k4q82h:1 (49)::21::mig001:
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

ياحبيبنا دس المقر بتاع الصحيفة من الرجرجة والدهماء , مايعتدو عليها .



هههههههههههههه
 حلوة
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هههههههههههههه
ابداع والله 



تسلم يا مرتضى
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*بالجد ربنا يلطف بالبلد ويتولاها من الرجرجة
*

----------


## محمد star

*والله دى قويه ياابوحميد دى جبوها من وين ولا عجبتنى يارائع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*الجلافيط اصدروا صحيفة دي كبيرة دي ههههههه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حلوووووووووووووووووووووووة ياابو حميد
*

----------


## musab aljak

*:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb7  6918k4q82h
:21::21::21:
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*قربت أصدق أنها حقيقية . . . ههههههههههههههههه
روعة يا محمد عامر بشير
*

----------


## كدكول

*هههههههههههههههه والله اكثر من روعه
                        	*

----------


## najma

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*تحياتى لكل الاخوة المتداخلين الحلوين
وتسلموا يا صفوة:0144: 

نوعدكم باصدارات مستمرة لصحيفة الجلافيط


                                                 :2uge4p4:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*روعة يا عامر .. فعلاً مافى اى فرق ياها صحفهم 
*

----------


## كسباوى

*هذه حقيقة الهلافيت اصحــــــاب الصفــــــر اللاييييييوق وهمهم الدايم فى كيفية التخلص من الصفر الدولى العوير لكن الحقبقة الثابتة هى نواياهم السيئة والخبيثة هى سبب دوام هذا الصفر الغيااااظ
*

----------


## سيزر

*دي الصورة الحقيقية جد
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دا شنو الابداع دا كلو
ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------

